# Show Us Ya Best Bum-screen Shot?



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

Since our mate "bum" has joined our forum I can't help but scan the who's on or the latest threads to see if there are any amusing "bum" jokes forming. 

Anyway in the nature of good fun (nothin' person "bum" ya good bloke with a very funny nick yeah) I'm up for a little comp of who can get the most amusing "bum" screen shot. Winner gets a bottle of Chappo's finest infected beer. Comp ends say in 2 weeks time.

Just to get the ball rolling...




Chappo said:


> Am I the only one that finds post #1 amusing?






Chappo said:


> Simple minds!



Happy hunting your bum!


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

here you go a pretty good one two


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/5/09)

:blink: Slow day there Chappo??

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

half-fix said:


> here you go a pretty good one two



Curse you!

Too slow.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/09)

Chappo's got a bum fetish. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

snooze you loose


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/09)

All we need now is a thread titled 'did somebody just fart?' for him to reply to


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

Errr.. could be? :icon_cheers:


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/5/09)

Here is one..


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

^ahahaha

I just saw a thread called "Summer Passion". How I resisted the urge to make Chappo's day I'll never know.


----------



## jayse (1/5/09)

I originally just thought chappo was a cronic mass poster because he was passionatte about beer but now I see he just has way too much time on his hands.


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/5/09)

And this one...


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> And this one...



I don't mean to poo-poo your post but I think you're pulling this shit out your arse.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

jayse said:


> I originally just thought chappo was a cronic mass poster because he was passionatte about beer but now I see he just has way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Adamt (1/5/09)

He's not just a chronic mass poster...


----------



## Pollux (1/5/09)

I want to see

"Disturbing smells" by bum......
"Airlock is making strange noises" by bum.


etc etc


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/5/09)

bum said:


> I don't mean to poo-poo your post but I think you're pulling this shit out your arse.



Douche' or is that Touche' :lol:

Edit: Last post on the page


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

I remember where it came from. I was just having a bit of bum related wordplay fun. Cheers.


----------



## Zizzle (1/5/09)

Adamt said:


> He's not just a chronic mass poster...



What, he is a chronic mass debater?

Anyway, attached is my bum screenshot....


----------



## jonocarroll (1/5/09)

I got worried when I read the title "Show Us Ya Best Bum-screen Shot?"... Then I laughed because I remembered a scene from Arrested Development;



Arrested Development said:


> Lindsay: We're super rich again, Mikey! And I'm going to buy a car. A Volvo!
> Michael: Lindsay, you're not going to start spending money again.
> [she hands him a picture]
> Michael: And this is not a Volvo...
> Lindsay: Oh, that's from sitting on the copier.


Seems my brain _really_ doesn't want to be doing any work today. Needs beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/5/09)

^^^^ Arrested Development FTW!!

Tobias Fnke: [in an attempt to get closer to his daughter who has taken a liking to leather] I'm looking for something that says "dad likes leather". 
Leather Shop Sales Person: You mean like a leather daddy? 
Tobias Fnke: Is there such a thing? 

I no like work either today, need beer too!!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

heres one thats not too bad


----------



## jonocarroll (1/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> ^^^^ Arrested Development FTW!!


I just can't help myself;



Arrested Development said:


> *Michael Bluth:* Didn't you get one of those, too? You bought Lindsay at the same auction.
> 
> *Tobias Fnke: *I'm afraid I prematurely shot my wad on what was supposed to be a dry run if you will, so I'm afraid I have something of a mess on my hands.
> 
> *Michael Bluth:* There's so many poorly chosen words in that sentence.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

has anyone noticed how this thread isn't showing up in the lastest posts window up the top.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/09)

Anything in the 'humour' section doesn't appear in the box. If you click 'all latest threads' you go to a screen with all unread threads, and this will be there.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

yeah i did work that out. lolt he funny thing is this post did actually appear up there this morning. well for me at at least


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

It got moved to this forum from another.

Explanation by bum.


----------



## bum (2/5/09)




----------



## muckey (2/5/09)

I think Chappo needs to take his brew rig to work


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Got him again this time using a hydro!


----------



## bum (5/5/09)

Sure, the gravity is fine, mate - but the beer tastes like crap!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Sounds messy and unsavoury...


----------



## bum (5/5/09)

Someone said it's a real ring-stinger and I just had to try it out!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

bum said:


> Someone said it's a real ring-stinger and I just had to try it out!




ROFL! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (7/5/09)

Force carbing?


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

bum said:


> View attachment 26881
> 
> 
> Force carbing?



Classic! 

But your cheating this brother! You cna do this at will! I have to catch ya out!


----------



## bum (7/5/09)

The first one (which I ended up being too slow to post anyway) was cheating but this was a genuine post which I noticed afterwards. I can't help it if you don't read the board enough to beat me, can I?


----------



## muckey (7/5/09)

I wish bum would post in the cracked maize thread...........


----------



## Frank (7/5/09)

All Latest Threads: Vegimite Stout  by manticle
Slotted Manifold Or Braided Hose ?  by Chappo
What Are The Worst Labels You've Ever Had To Remove?  by Bitter & Twisted


Best Temperature?  by bum


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

This is a good un




Edit: pipped by Boston! Damn it!


----------



## Frank (7/5/09)

Beat you by 30 sec Chappo


----------



## bum (7/5/09)

I really wanted to post in that thread in the Kits section that ends with "smells like farts."

But elected not to.

I'm all grown up and shit.


----------



## bum (9/5/09)

Sorry, Chappo, I can't help myself.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/09)

bum said:


> Sorry, Chappo, I can't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 26952




ROFL!!

Very good <_< 
Damn I missed that one.


----------



## Cocko (9/5/09)

View attachment 26960


OI!, Bum can't play the game! its just not fair....


----------



## clean brewer (10/5/09)

> Wiring A Fridgemate  by bum


----------



## clean brewer (10/5/09)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 26960
> 
> 
> OI!, Bum can't play the game! its just not fair....



How do you do that screen shot???


----------



## Cocko (10/5/09)

View attachment 26965


HA, Ohh... f*ck..

CB: I am on a MAC and its opt+shift+4!


----------



## bum (10/5/09)

On PC there should be a print screen (or "prt scn") button around the top right of your keyboard. Press that then just paste into Paint or similar and crop it down to the section you want.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

I've been waiting for this one!!!

TA DA!!!

"Chappo" the drunk arab bum! Perfect!


----------



## bradsbrew (12/5/09)

Internet Censorship  by bum

Speaks for itself really


----------



## bum (12/5/09)

They seem to be missing the point here:




EDIT:Bugger! Too slow.


----------



## bum (12/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I've been waiting for this one!!!
> 
> TA DA!!!
> 
> "Chappo" the drunk arab bum! Perfect!




I hope for all our sakes we never have to endure seeing Chappo bum THE DRUNK ARAB :blink:


----------



## warra48 (12/5/09)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 26965
> 
> 
> HA, Ohh... f*ck..
> ...



Never mind how to wire a Fridgemate, I'm waiting for the thread where Bum explains how to wire a fridge magnet.......


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

First catch of the day!


----------



## bum (13/5/09)




----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/09)

, bum , growler , Renegade , :huh: from the user index


----------



## Frank (13/5/09)

Surely this topic is of interest to you bum.


----------



## bum (13/5/09)

Boston said:


> Surely this topic is of interest to you bum.



Ha! You have no idea how many thread titles I see and think I should just bump it with "Just saying Hi to Chappo".


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

I found the gem today boys!

Always knew you were a mess lad Bum :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

Oh man if it doesn't rain it pours!

Mr Bum!


----------



## muckey (13/5/09)

Hey Chap chap does your boss know what he's actually paying you for


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

Muckey said:


> Hey Chap chap does your boss know what he's actually paying you for



Sorry mate too busy hunting bum ATM...


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/5/09)




----------



## bum (14/5/09)

Everytime I post in here I swear to myself it is the last one.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

Brew Like A Monk [/color][/url] by bum


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

bum said:


> Everytime I post in here I swear to myself it is the last one.
> 
> View attachment 27085




Me too but I catch myself stalking ya mate? :unsure:


----------



## stillscottish (17/5/09)

Slow day at work today


----------



## chappo1970 (20/5/09)

Last drinks Chase em bum? WTF I just usually get kicked out.


----------



## bum (20/5/09)

Man! I can't read the board for 2 days and I'm back for 30 seconds and Chappo is breathing down my neck!


----------



## chappo1970 (20/5/09)

bum said:


> Man! I can't read the board for 2 days and I'm back for 30 seconds and Chappo is breathing down my neck!



Can you feel the warmth of my breath on your neck???? :wub: 

I can't help it now! First thing I automatically do when I click a thread is scan for bum? :unsure: Hmmm? that didn't sound right, huh? :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (21/5/09)

First Infection Grrrr!  by bum


----------



## bum (21/5/09)

Yeah, you have no idea how much I wish he hadn't posted the "Grrrr!" part when I saw that.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/5/09)

bum said:


> Yeah, you have no idea how much I wish he hadn't posted the "Grrrr!" part when I saw that.




I'm so kicking myself it ain't funny!

Anyway I think I'm gunna try this with my next Pils


----------



## bum (22/5/09)

Sorry, guys. I can't help myself.


----------



## Gavo (22/5/09)

Finally I got one.




Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## bum (23/5/09)

Do you want my address for that bottle now, Chappo?


----------



## Sully (23/5/09)

bum said:


> Do you want my address for that bottle now, Chappo?
> 
> View attachment 27385


You couldn't help yourself responding to that post could you....


No fair - you should't be allowed to play because you can cheat...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (23/5/09)

To be honest, I noticed it in the latest posts thing like anyone else. I laughed and pointed it out to SWMBO who promptly looked at me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## Sully (23/5/09)

bum said:


> To be honest, I noticed it in the latest posts thing like anyone else. I laughed and pointed it out to SWMBO who promptly looked at me like I'm an idiot.



Yeah, they dont seem to have a sence of humour about that sort of thing....


----------



## Adamt (25/5/09)

I've sunk to a new low, posting in this thread...


----------



## brettprevans (25/5/09)

wild fermenting by bum

edit: pic removed. adamt beat me to it


----------



## Renegade (25/5/09)

What came first, the chicken or the egg ? 

View attachment 27442


----------



## Katherine (26/5/09)

All Latest Threads: Silent Airlock?  by bum


sure it is....


----------



## brettprevans (27/5/09)

today, 10:12am

What Happens When Pollux Gets Bored? by bum


----------



## muckey (27/5/09)

, roverfj1200 , bum ,

Time is now: 27th May 2009 - 02:13 PM

so whats next bum? nitrous?


----------



## bum (28/5/09)

Something is not quite right there.


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

um reminds me of a newspaper article - here


crap pic hasnt worked. ok it did say
kits/extract Alc Content by bum


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/09)

How You Apply Your Starsan  by bum

Cant see how that would be a very good sanitising method :icon_vomit:


----------



## muckey (28/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> How You Apply Your Starsan by bum
> 
> Cant see how that would be a very good sanitising method :icon_vomit:




no but I bet I know how he makes the bubbles :lol:


----------



## bum (28/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> How You Apply Your Starsan  by bum
> 
> Cant see how that would be a very good sanitising method :icon_vomit:



Ha! Nicely spotted.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

Damn it missed by that much!!!!!!
Grrrrr! This thread was good when it was just my hunting ground now everybody is chasing bum.

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (28/5/09)

Yeah and that was the first thing I saw when I logged on.

But here is another.



Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (28/5/09)

Sounds like a load of crap.




Gavo.


----------



## bum (28/5/09)

Someone in that thread did make the same allegation against the LHBS owner.


----------



## Cocko (28/5/09)

FAARRRK you need to be fast around here!

View attachment 27542


----------



## Bizier (29/5/09)

Whats In The Glass (commercial) by bum


----------



## bum (29/5/09)

Who has been drinking VB?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

:lol: Or brewing it! Maybe that's CUB's secret?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Yuck! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bizier (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Or brewing it! Maybe that's CUB's secret?



I don't know how they achieve the overall profile, but it is distinct and they really nail it.


----------



## muckey (29/5/09)

I just hope nobody starts a thread about cracked gear


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

or spent grain or sulpher smells...the list is endless


----------



## bum (29/5/09)

You guys are pages too late for those jokes.


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

too many pages to read every single post. pipe down bum. put a cork in it (or an airlock) :lol:


----------



## Sully (29/5/09)

Snipe >


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Sully said:


> Snipe >



I have a winner!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I would try this at home!


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

View attachment 27571

Did I get one?

Can't get rid of the other sorry..


----------



## bum (29/5/09)

You got a silver and a bronze.


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

AHH f*ck this....

What are you guys running the net or something? Jeebus...


----------



## Cocko (30/5/09)

What are you listening to: By bum.

View attachment 27578


Maybe?


----------



## Cocko (30/5/09)

View attachment 27579


Not funny but... fark!


----------



## bonj (30/5/09)




----------



## Gavo (31/5/09)

Not sure if I want to eat at any place like this.




:icon_vomit: 

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/09)

Got myself this time

:lol: 

Best personal best so far


----------



## bum (31/5/09)

Bet that's not the first time you've been called that.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/09)

ROFL! :lol: 

Spat beer over the keyboard when I spotted it. Looks like your a marked man these days bum me old mate

Cheers and beers

Chap Chap


----------



## bum (1/6/09)

I've let a few go through to the keeper lately but couldn't help myself on this one.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

Sounds interesting? I always thought that Hahn Super Dry had a distinct a5s taste about it. :icon_drool2: 

Chappo


----------



## Cocko (2/6/09)

View attachment 27670


Sounds about right...


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/09)

Today, 01:35 PM
In: Show Us Ya Best Bum-screen Sho...
By: Cocko


cock-o showing us a bum shot huh?


----------



## bum (2/6/09)

Sounds like it'd sell by the truckload.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

Got him finally! Stalking him all bloody day for this...


----------



## mash head (2/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Got him finally! Stalking him all bloody day for this...




Its clear that you have a bum obsession. Will have to watch you.  Greg


----------



## Sully (2/6/09)

Sorry GB, couldnt help it....


----------



## Moray (2/6/09)

how about




and


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

Sully said:


> Sorry GB, couldnt help it....




ROFL! Now that a good one! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (2/6/09)

I reckon that would do it.




Gavo.

Too slow again


----------



## muckey (3/6/09)




----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/09)

*Sparkling Kit * by bum


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

LoL!

Never had a bum wax and shine before? Hmmmmmm... could be interesting thou?


----------



## bum (5/6/09)

Maybe you could give it a crack for Mardi Gras this year, Chap-o?


----------



## muckey (5/6/09)

a bit late for anzac day but I've never heard it played that way before


----------



## bum (5/6/09)

Lest we forget.

Or breathe through our noses.


----------



## Cocko (5/6/09)

View attachment 27781


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/09)

kabooby , bum , pokolbinguy , Tyred ,


----------



## WarmBeer (6/6/09)

Had to get in on the action






Seems appropriate, really.


----------



## homekegger1 (6/6/09)

Thanks for the warning. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers

HK


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/09)

* Dry Hopping With Target * by bum


* Dirty Beer, High Gravity * by bum


----------



## bum (7/6/09)

Has this just turned into a journal of my every post?

I'll grant the if "High Gravity" were removed from the second it might be pretty funny though.


----------



## bum (7/6/09)

Don't be such a prude!


----------



## wallablack (8/6/09)

Hi Guys,
Just signed up for this forum a few days ago and love it. Seems like a good community and I have also learnt a LOT from it already. Look forward to sharing info for years to come.
I have however thought this was a ripper thread, poor bloke doesn't get a chance. Anyway found a good one just before but thinking someone may beat me to it as it is the first time I've done a screen shot and this took some time.
Kev.


----------



## bum (8/6/09)

Yet another bum hunter!

Welcome to the board. Happy brewing!


----------



## wallablack (8/6/09)

bum said:


> Yet another bum hunter!
> 
> Welcome to the board. Happy brewing!



Thanks for the welcome. I am really looking forward to sharing info and learning here.
I might look at things a different way now you have said the words "bum hunter".


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/09)

Les the Weizguy , Fantoman , wallablack , pokolbinguy , InCider , bum , Dickman , Ferris_Bueller , Batz , Slimshadey 


Make your own sentence out of that lot


----------



## bum (8/6/09)

This isn't a Choose Your Own Adventure book, mate!


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/09)

bum said:


> This isn't a Choose Your Own Adventure book, mate!



Yeah it is! Look I'll show you. break it 
Les the Wise guy Phantom man and Wal a black pokolbinguy was inside a bum dickman. Didnt mean to paste in Ferris_Bueller , Batz , Slimshadey

Sorry Bum I'm being an arse. Didnt realise that this was a serious thread


----------



## bum (8/6/09)

It's not. Which is why I was suggesting you're supposed to be posting something with a joke already in it.

But you can rest assured I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Zizzle (8/6/09)

bum fight?


----------



## Adamt (9/6/09)

"Dickman, InCider, bum" would be the ultimate.


----------



## Cocko (10/6/09)

View attachment 27958


----------



## bum (10/6/09)




----------



## pokolbinguy (10/6/09)

Dammit Cocko.....I was just about to put that up haha


----------



## wallablack (10/6/09)

stuffa bum ???????????????????????


----------



## bum (10/6/09)

Always ask first.

It is the polite thing to do.


----------



## warra48 (10/6/09)

Further Exposing My Beery Ignorance 
Today, 04:25 PM Last post by: bum


----------



## Zizzle (10/6/09)

Echo echo echo echo...


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/09)

Pure GOLD!!!!!


----------



## Renegade (11/6/09)

Is this how poor children make their own action figures from limited resources ?

View attachment 27981


----------



## Cocko (11/6/09)

View attachment 27989


Fosters?


----------



## Renegade (11/6/09)

Where's Rocky ? 

View attachment 27990


----------



## tcraig20 (11/6/09)

Personally Im waiting for bum, smudge,


----------



## bum (11/6/09)

Page 6


----------



## tcraig20 (11/6/09)

bum said:


> Page 6



Lol, missed that one. Should have known!


----------



## muckey (12/6/09)

couldn't resist this 1


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/09)

bum , Stuffa


----------



## bum (12/6/09)

Spider-bum. Spider-bum. Does whatever a Spider-bum does.


----------



## bum (21/6/09)

What else would you expect with that method?


----------



## bullsneck (23/6/09)

View attachment bum.bmp


----------



## Screwtop (23/6/09)

bum said:


> View attachment 28238
> 
> 
> What else would you expect with that method?




You guys must spend a lot of time bum sniffing, been searching around for half an hour and still can't find anything suitable :lol:

Screwy


----------



## bum (23/6/09)

bullsneck said:


> View attachment 28261



ahaha! Doesn't sound very efficient to me. I suppose it'll keep the greenies happy though. You know, recycling and all.


----------



## .DJ. (23/6/09)

bum eats his own... 

bum, cannibal


----------



## np1962 (23/6/09)

Interesting solution  

Cheers
Nige


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

personally i think the best bum screen shot is from here- post 15 h34r:


----------



## wallablack (23/6/09)

NigeP62 said:


> View attachment 28286
> 
> 
> Interesting solution
> ...



Still my favorite, just about fell of my bloody chair when I saw that one (had a funny visual)


----------



## bum (23/6/09)

It wouldn't be the exact same visual every other post in this thread relies on would it?


----------



## wallablack (23/6/09)

bum said:


> It wouldn't be the exact same visual every other post in this thread relies on would it?



Probably would be


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Shebang....


----------



## bum (26/6/09)

No comment.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (2/7/09)

Oh this is gold...Have one already, just got to figure out how to put it up.
Where in SE you from bum?


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/7/09)

I think Bum is in the deep south


----------



## bum (2/7/09)

I'm in the Frankston area, so not far from your old stomping ground.


----------



## Adamt (9/7/09)

The best one ever, the bum screen shot to end all screen shots... is just one post away!

"Weirdest Thing You've Plopped Into The Fermentor? by _ _ _ "


----------



## bum (9/7/09)

I just came from that thread! How weird.


----------



## hefevice (10/7/09)

Bum, did you reply to this thread for this purpose only?

View attachment bumshot.bmp


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

Ha! I haven't done that since the front page but I assure that if I did you wouldn't have had time to post it first.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (17/7/09)

Sounds uncomfortable and couldn't seeing it doing any justice to the overall aroma of the finished product.

I have good success with carb drops and am pretty sure not to try _this_ method any time soon ever.

(Probably been seen before but too lazy this hour of the morning to check)

Bottles Not Carbing by bum


----------



## discoloop (19/7/09)

Anti Fart Additive by bum

Gotta be some kinda joke... :huh:


----------



## bum (19/7/09)

Well, it is in poor taste if it is.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

I just couldn't help myself


----------



## bum (21/7/09)

It is a cost effective method, however it is very short-range.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Stubbies only, please.


----------



## bum (21/7/09)

I was kinda hoping for PET.

I've seen 1guy1jar.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

bum said:


> I was kinda hoping for PET.
> 
> I've seen 1guy1jar.




FFS don't go near BribieG he bottles in 2lt goonies!!!!  :blink:


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

bum said:


> I was kinda hoping for PET.



I have a 'pet' hamster if you have the electrical tape.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Damn it Bum you do this on purpose? Don't you?


----------



## bum (21/7/09)

You should see me standing on two chairs trying to lift the wet bag!

[EDIT: Although you probably just have in your mind's eye]


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Make of this sequence of events what you will..... 

View attachment 29069


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (22/7/09)

Jeez, not far to go for your supplies.


----------



## bum (22/7/09)

Dude. Let them come naturally. Don't force it.


----------



## Sully (23/7/09)

I thought this thread would tire soon, but still going...


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (25/7/09)

bum said:


> Dude. Let them come naturally. Don't force it.



:unsure: just don't know how to take this comment :unsure:


----------



## Renegade (29/7/09)

79 Users Total - 61 Members & 14 Guests: 
bum , gone brewing ,


----------



## bum (30/7/09)

'fraid not. Got a short-notice-leaving-for-interstate-work thing hanging over my head and can't put one down. Gagging to get an IPA I have the bits for brewing too.

Spewin'.


----------



## Leigh (6/8/09)

Never thought I'd post here, but this was a ripper:

Infections From Hell And How You Solved Them. by bum


----------



## bradsbrew (7/8/09)

*Floaties And Heaps Cloudy? * by bum

Well it made me laugh!


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/8/09)

Muckey , bum , 

ERR, yep, the above was a copy/paste job just now,

Just for fun.


----------



## muckey (14/8/09)

new hax0r method????


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

Way too precious to miss


----------



## bum (2/10/09)




----------



## bradsbrew (2/10/09)

*Open Fermenting * by bum


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

(This is when I wish this was the kind of board where I could get away with posting a picture of Goatse)


----------



## bradsbrew (2/10/09)

bum said:


> (This is when I wish this was the kind of board where I could get away with posting a picture of Goatse)




Oh dear I should not have googled that word :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Oh you've made my day! I didn't think it was possible to show anyone goatse for the first time anymore. Thank you.

Seriously.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

I'm going to brew my next beer in a tub, girl.


----------



## Adamt (3/10/09)

I'm going to get lots of Coronas and have a *lemon party*!


----------



## bum (3/10/09)

Some of my wife's friends are coming over tonight and they want to try my homebrew. There's going to be 2 girls but I only have 1 cup. What to do?


----------



## Adamt (3/10/09)

Play meat spin, it's like spin the bottle but with a lamb chop instead.


----------



## bum (3/10/09)

Seems like a waste of good meat - I think I'll enjoy it with some salad and chips instead.


----------



## Adamt (3/10/09)

Be sure to follow it up with some cherry cake for dessert.


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/10/09)




----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/10/09)

Sheep Shearing
*By:* bum

Careful with the clippers :lol:


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/10/09)

It had to be posted




At least he would know


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

Finally! A thread I'm allowed to post in!


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/10/09)

bum said:


> Finally! A thread I'm allowed to post in!



Hahaha this make me chuckle...nice one bum


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

That's hardly fair. At least one of them must have made sense!


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

Im not suprised there is still activity in the airlock!


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Looks like someone's been tucking into the vindaloo.


----------



## Ivan Other One (22/10/09)

, bum , opposition ,

Looks like politics has taken a turn for the worst!


----------



## Wevesign73 (21/11/09)

think thats the point. its best when there not there.
am i right rick?


----------



## chappo1970 (27/11/09)

Classic Bum really!


----------



## chappo1970 (27/11/09)

He has been at it again! Will Bum ever learn?


----------



## matho (2/12/09)

View attachment 33567


----------



## QldKev (4/12/09)

Not a bum one, but same lines


----------



## Synthetase (14/12/09)

Edit: couldn't resist:


----------



## superdave (17/12/09)




----------



## bradsbrew (23/12/09)

Illeagal Biab In South Aus Prison  by bum


----------



## bum (23/12/09)

I really wish there was a thread where the last 2 posts could be combined.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/1/10)

Crossing Yeast Strains  by bum


Would not be good


----------



## db73 (5/1/10)

Couldn't help but get involved in this

Birthday Drinks  by bum

Doesn't sound like my kind of party


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/1/10)

* :icon_offtopic: 

In:* Temperature Measurement
*By:* WarmBeer

Not a Bum screen shot but thought this amusing.


----------



## bum (5/2/10)

Sorry. Someone pulled my finger.


----------



## Pete2501 (9/2/10)

View attachment by_bum.bmp


----------



## superdave (15/2/10)

I missed out on getting a screen shot of this though 
"Low Carb Not A Healthy Beer Option, Doctor Warns by Bum"


----------



## Pennywise (22/2/10)

Made me giggle


----------



## rendo (27/2/10)

this one is legit.....

and i aint drinking that ....bad enough its not beer, and it's non-alc, but.....by bum....i bet it tastes like shit!


----------



## [email protected] (4/3/10)

I've not seen it yet but i'll be scouring the online members section on a daily basis for Bum to right after stinky nightgown


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/3/10)

, Fourstar , bum ,

An Ass with Class.


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/3/10)

*Need More Beer! * by bum

Sounds like a drinking problem.


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

*

Tannin Bitterness * by bum

I bet it tastes a bit nutty.....


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=35143&view=getnewpost
*RecipeDB - Choc Choc Stout *http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=35143&view=getnewpost by bum

I bet its brown alright

(maybe this one was doctored....but I still aint drinking it!)


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

O! Is there anything my name can't make funny?

Apparently there is.


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

Question About Flavour Change  by bum

(okay...maybe doctored too)...AHAHA...



bum said:


> O! Is there anything my name can't make funny?
> 
> Apparently there is.


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

I've read both those threads very recently. You need to be more patient. It is hardly like I'm not going to post.


----------



## rendo (18/3/10)

fair enough....I shall be more patient  half the fun is in the chase hey! 




bum said:


> I've read both those threads very recently. You need to be more patient. It is hardly like I'm not going to post.


----------



## Ivan Other One (30/3/10)

* Everyone Should Make This * by bum

Surely this isn't the correct brewing method....


----------



## matho (2/4/10)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lemon (2/4/10)

Damn matho, I missed by two hours.

Proof that you see what you want to, when this flashed up on my screen, I reckon I read, "Possible bum infection"

Lemon


----------



## rendo (7/4/10)

Metalic Taste by bum 

must be the iron content?


----------



## levin_ae92 (7/4/10)

Im pretty sure thats not how you tighten it!!


----------



## bum (7/4/10)

It is definitely how you loosen it though.


----------



## Bandito (8/4/10)

Waiting for you to post in the 'My Beer Tastes And Smells Like A Fart!' thread. Link below for convienience.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...12133&st=20


----------



## chappo1970 (8/4/10)

I see others have taken up the Bum hunting sport? :huh: 

Best thing I found is waiting quietly in the bushes as he passes spring into action and jump him!


----------



## bum (8/4/10)

There's another way to loosen it.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

Oh yeah back on the hunt.... B) 

Might make the mail a bit messy and stinky?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

Bum is now potty trained :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/10)

Sounds like an improvement really... :lol:


----------



## warra48 (19/4/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

It's about bums.


----------



## bconnery (26/4/10)

Why this thread could become redundant...


----------



## Barley Belly (3/5/10)

RecipeDB - Fiddling With Dr. Smurto h34r:


----------



## Yob (21/5/10)

mmmm tasty :icon_vomit:


----------



## Linz (10/6/10)

bum , Berneye 


I always thought it was supposed to be brown.....


----------



## the_yobbo (25/6/10)

Hmm, non alcoholic ginger beer with alcohol produced by Bum.... pass.


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/6/10)

Beer Labels And Logos  by bum


Is that what makes 'em stick????


----------



## DKS (30/6/10)

All Latest Threads:
"cheap" Kits Vs "dearer" Kits And Extras? by bum
When Do I Refrigerate? by stienberg
Whats In The Glass by winkle
Bad Brewing Ingredient Combos by bum

Just another one to the list
Daz


----------



## Fireman Sam (1/7/10)

I love this thread....

Who would of thought bum is a shithole ?


----------



## marksfish (10/7/10)

* Poor Head Retention * by bum


----------



## bum (10/7/10)

Dude. That's pretty dirty.

Well done!


----------



## rendo (11/7/10)

No doctoring this one..4:45PM 11/7/10

For real
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=46119&view=getnewpost

*My Beer Tastes And Smells Like A Fart! ** by **bum*






bum said:


> Dude. That's pretty dirty.
> 
> Well done!


----------



## Ivan Other One (12/7/10)

*Carbonation Methods * by bum

Man,,, What a gas,,, :blink:


----------



## rendo (12/7/10)

They keep rolling in....

11pm 12/7/10 - The Original Ginger Beer?  by bum


Must have tasted like shit


----------



## rendo (12/7/10)

what do you reckon tastes better....bum hops or chinese bulk buy hops?

Hop Variety Brews!  by bum


----------



## DangerousDave (13/7/10)

Fermentation Has Stopped by bum

lol bet it will start again soon though


----------



## bum (13/7/10)

Ok. Rendo. My name alone doesn't constitute enough of a joke to bother posting. It needs context that you don't force upon it.


----------



## Ivan Other One (14/7/10)

Well,,,,, hope this is up to your standards then mate.
*

Steeping * by bum

This sounds shit hot!


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

Well, steeped grains must be cracked first.


----------



## Ivan Other One (14/7/10)

bum said:


> Well, steeped grains must be cracked first.




Oh Man,,, You crack me me up,,,,hahahahaahaa,,,


----------



## WarmBeer (26/7/10)

Interesting approach. Me, I just use priming sugar.


----------



## rendo (28/7/10)

Fair Enough.....i wont say a word, how about this one?

*Pitching Yeast * by bum
(12:28am 28/7)



bum said:


> Ok. Rendo. My name alone doesn't constitute enough of a joke to bother posting. It needs context that you don't force upon it.


----------



## bum (28/7/10)

From a procedural standpoint I'd have to say it is a bad idea but otherwise it seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## rendo (2/8/10)

Fresh Wort Kits by bum

(ok.......no more from me....unless I see a real CRACKer!)



bum said:


> Ok. Rendo. My name alone doesn't constitute enough of a joke to bother posting. It needs context that you don't force upon it.


----------



## bum (14/8/10)

Haven't posted one of these for a while.


----------



## rendo (28/8/10)

How Do I Brew Tooheys New? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=47448&view=getnewpost by bum

I reckon it might taste better this way

rendo




bum said:


> Haven't posted one of these for a while.
> 
> View attachment 40100


----------



## rendo (6/9/10)

* Beer Finnings * by bum




rendo said:


> How Do I Brew Tooheys New? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=47448&view=getnewpostby bum
> 
> I reckon it might taste better this way
> 
> rendo


----------



## bum (6/9/10)

Context, man. Context!

Sure, suggesting anything can be done via one's anus might be funny in principle but perhaps that joke ran out of legs by about page three. Even the dirtiest of minds couldn't make a contextual connection between finings and a bottom. Context is important.


----------



## rendo (7/9/10)

oh alright then  .... still....i wouldnt use my arsehole to clear my beer...not even yours.

okay...okay...stopped with the toilet humour...i shall aim for improved contextual alignment  




bum said:


> Context, man. Context!
> 
> Sure, suggesting anything can be done via one's anus might be funny in principle but perhaps that joke ran out of legs by about page three. Even the dirtiest of minds couldn't make a contextual connection between finings and a bottom. Context is important.


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/9/10)

How To Use The Ahb Search Function by bum

It's easier with the mouse,,,,


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

this guy's not into rimming h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/10)

cmon guys am I the only one who spots these :lol:


----------



## Hatchy (18/9/10)

I had to post in this thread at some point, sorry if this has been posted previouisly


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/10)




----------



## bum (19/9/10)

Godfuckingdammit.

Seriously. You guys suck.


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/10)




----------



## Bribie G (20/9/10)

come on let's get back on track here. Coopers Malt by bum is not even funny

But this one is:




Lets face it that would kill anyone's yeast


----------



## InCider (20/9/10)

This reminds me of the Case Swaps when you fall asleep.


----------



## pk.sax (20/9/10)

To make up for my disappointing sins above:


----------



## InCider (20/9/10)

What I do in the morning...


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

Does Stew mind?


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/10)

been telling chicks this for years but they aren't convinced


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Gold.


----------



## Ivan Other One (4/11/10)

Threads: Gelatine Has No Fining Ability  by bum


Mate,,,, You're doin it all wrong.


----------



## Yob (13/11/10)

mill is a whore...


----------



## Ivan Other One (19/11/10)

Nov 17 2010, 03:56 PM
*In:* AHB Wiki: Cleaning Bottles
*By:* bum

SANITATION PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bribie G (22/11/10)

Bloody sure I'd be ambivalent as well


----------



## pk.sax (23/11/10)

Bum smacked, aged vintage bum snap


----------



## Pennywise (23/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Bum smacked, aged vintage bum snap



:lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (23/11/10)

In Soviet Russia bum smacks you!


----------



## marksfish (23/11/10)

bum said:


> In Soviet Russia bum smacks you!




would this lead to a red bum?


----------



## earle (24/11/10)

Better dead than red


----------



## Yob (24/11/10)

coopers are really pushing the boundaries with this one...


----------



## earle (7/12/10)

Doesn't show up in latest threads because it's off topic so can't do screen shot but it did exist

How come there is so much gay talk on Ahb: by bum


----------



## zephon (10/12/10)




----------



## Muggus (13/12/10)

Finally found one!


----------



## gregs (13/12/10)

earle said:


> Doesn't show up in latest threads because it's off topic so can't do screen shot but it did exist
> 
> How come there is so much gay talk on Ahb: by bum




Apparently Bum is made up of two cheeks with a hole in the centre somewhere; I have no idea what this has to do with, if anything at all. Bums a very cheeky guy.


----------



## Mattese (18/12/10)

- Carbonating Bottle Beer Without A Keg or Priming by bum...

We do try to avoid that...

Sorry, don't know how to do screens.


----------



## Muggus (19/12/10)

Not a great one, but got a cheap laugh out of these two...


----------



## InCider (2/1/11)

I hate to call the artillery on my own position, but here goes:


----------



## bradsbrew (2/1/11)

InCider said:


> I hate to call the artillery on my own position, but here goes:
> 
> View attachment 43029



If only sav was infront of you.


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Or Dickman.


----------



## rendo (7/2/11)

Dry Versus Ferment Hopping  by bum

I am waiting for Bum to comment in the thread below...

Diy Pump  by Yorg


----------



## googe (26/2/11)

(.)


----------



## bum (27/2/11)

Pfft! Noobs!

Here's how you do it, young fella.

(_*_)

Unless you're at a QLD case swap and then it is (_O_)


----------



## Brown_hound (28/2/11)

bum said:


> Or Dickman.




Hahahahah......

Fuckin classic!!!


----------



## InCider (28/2/11)

*Finally Bum got a publisher. Wish his body double is not as pretty, but that's showbiz.*


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

Big Issue wouldn't let me be a vendor anymore so I had to go rogue...


----------



## aussiechucka (9/3/11)

I would have to question this one too.


----------



## Crusty (9/3/11)

InCider said:


> I hate to call the artillery on my own position, but here goes:
> 
> View attachment 43029



It's not a screen shot but how about,
Crusty bum


----------



## zephon (12/4/11)

Oh dear...


----------



## zephon (12/4/11)

He's on fire tonight...


----------



## InCider (13/4/11)

simma said:


> He's on fire tonight...
> 
> View attachment 45246



A rectal John Guest fitting can be had from any of the sponsors above


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/4/11)




----------



## bum (13/4/11)

Jesus. You've been sitting on the one for a while.


----------



## Amber Fluid (14/4/11)

lol... yeah I almost fell off my chair for that one and then could't find the thread to post it at the time. I did a search but had no luck so I just kept it then saw this pop up again yesterday so I just had to share it


----------



## felten (17/4/11)

That takes a very deft touch. (or squeeze)


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/5/11)

In: Show Me Your Disease Thread
By: bum 

That's never a good place to get a disease.


----------



## bum (21/5/11)

You seem to have not realised the implication made by the word "by" there. But the less said about that the better (don't ask, don't tell).


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/11)

Don't crap in your fermenter then.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/11)

lol'd at this:


----------



## InCider (12/6/11)




----------



## bum (4/7/11)

I've met a few retailers like that.


----------



## fawnroux (6/7/11)

This is CAMRAs latest campaign. Tastes great off the handpump.


----------



## [email protected] (8/7/11)

not a bum joke, but a good one anyways!

saw up in the names list.......

dicko, lastdrinks,

gold!


----------



## pk.sax (19/10/11)

wb Bum, quit bumming your yeast.


----------



## jyo (1/11/11)

View attachment New_Picture1.bmp


Muddzy, Puffer, Bum, Wormy.

Really??? 

Sorry mate, couldn't help myself!


----------



## bum (1/11/11)

No wonder I've been so hungry lately!


----------



## jyo (1/11/11)

bum said:


> No wonder I've been so hungry lately!



Could be a good way to lose weight, too....


----------



## pk.sax (4/11/11)

Brown ale?!


----------



## Yob (7/11/11)

awww cmon.... I just had to!!!!




 :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> awww cmon.... I just had to!!!!
> 
> View attachment 49891
> 
> ...


Damn, beaten to it!


----------



## matho (7/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> awww cmon.... I just had to!!!!
> 
> View attachment 49891
> 
> ...


bugger  you beat me 

cheers matho


----------



## bum (7/11/11)

Hows does everyone like their dramas started?


----------



## Cocko (7/11/11)

Na?





OOOOOOOooooooooooook bye.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/11)




----------



## bum (8/11/11)

Beans, beans.
The musical fruit.


----------



## hayden (8/11/11)

the more you eat


----------



## bradsbrew (8/11/11)

half-fix said:


> the more you eat



Halffy I thought you were dead.


----------



## marksfish (8/11/11)

half-fix said:


> the more you eat



the better you feel.


----------



## Maheel (8/11/11)

:unsure:


----------



## Yob (9/11/11)

Palmer has alot to answer for with this edition of how to brew :blink:


----------



## the_new_darren (10/11/11)

I missed them but tonight:

fitarm, Bum

and Crazyhorse, Bum (for SA only maybe)


----------



## pk.sax (11/11/11)

ouch, there's better ways of warming up the bottle Bum :lol:


----------



## Yob (16/12/11)

Personally I use my hands h34r:


----------



## bum (29/1/12)

Seems about right... h34r:


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/1/12)

Liam_snorkel , bum ,


Hold your breath.


----------



## Yob (19/2/12)

usually oral  





eeeeeewwwwwww :icon_vomit:


----------



## np1962 (24/3/12)

Says it all really.


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/3/12)

*In:* How Would You Change Ahb?
*By:* bum


Is this really a change for the better???


----------



## pk.sax (31/3/12)

there are better ways...


----------



## pk.sax (9/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> View attachment 53411
> 
> 
> there are better ways...







I swear, ppl are misusing bum. There are wayyyy better ways to carbonate!


----------



## bconnery (3/5/12)

I'm picturing the 1st episode of South Park here...

View attachment 54286


----------



## bum (3/5/12)

Now that's what I call a sticky situation!


----------



## the_new_darren (4/5/12)

Says it all


----------



## bum (4/5/12)

Taking a walk down memory lane, Darren?


----------



## the_new_darren (4/5/12)

bum said:


> Taking a walk down memory lane, Darren?




Keh?


----------



## bum (4/5/12)

When was that - a month ago?

BTW, it is "que". Not sure if it requires the upside down question mark or not.


----------



## the_new_darren (9/5/12)

"Keh" in Australian means irrelevant and is the correct spelling.

cheers

tnd


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

the_new_darren said:


> "Keh" in Australian means irrelevant and is the correct spelling.


Do they speak English in What?!


----------



## the_new_darren (9/5/12)

Oh dear


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

I've made many other posts today. Perhaps you'd enjoy posting them out of context in a month's time?


----------



## the_new_darren (10/5/12)

Oooooooh Touchy


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/5/12)

hotmelt , Phil Mud , bum , donburke


Sure do hope Phil cleans his act up.


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/5/12)

Wrong Taste  by bum


Yyuuaaaarrrkkk.


----------



## Josh (30/5/12)

Wanna try THAT presidential pale ale?


----------



## kjparker (5/6/12)

Sounds Painfull.... though could be the proper place for them...


----------



## hefevice (8/6/12)

I'm sure there are better ways to consume it....


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

Time will tell. If it is anything like most of my brews you might say that is only thing it is fit for!


----------



## kjparker (8/6/12)

So thats how he did it...


----------



## Josh (8/6/12)

clueless said:


> So thats how he did it...



Pretty lucrative profession.





Or so I hear...


----------



## bum (9/6/12)

Nice teamwork, guys!


----------



## Yob (17/6/12)

Yep right where they belong  

Sorry.. didnt want to encourage anyone


----------



## kalbarluke (18/6/12)

There was one the other day but I'm spewing I couldn't get a screen shot:

"Reclaiming my aroma" by bum.

Is it something it would really want to get back?


----------



## bum (18/6/12)

Shame, that would have been the best one in a while.


----------



## kjparker (19/6/12)

bum said:


> Shame, that would have been the best one in a while.



Some people will pay a lot of money for that.....


----------



## Gar (23/6/12)

:huh: 

Doesn't seem to be on this site...


----------



## pk.sax (23/6/12)

Gar said:


> :huh:
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on this site...


impossible, bums are loved on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

practicalfool said:


> impossible, bums are loved on both sides of the fence.



Hom.


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Hom.


You know it


----------



## Gavo (25/6/12)

Well I am not sure I would add malt this way unless you are after a dark beer.



Gavo.


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/6/12)

What Happens If You Drink Infected Beer!?  by bum

?????????????????????


----------



## bconnery (15/7/12)

Come on, you did this on purpose surely...
View attachment 55818


----------



## Sprungmonkey (15/7/12)

lucky he didn/t post in the next topic "guide to keg forced carbonation" by bum


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## sponge (18/10/12)

Scales for measuring grain..?

Sometimes I think you do this on purpose :lol:


----------



## Yob (23/10/12)

bum said:


> I couldn't help myself.






me either


----------



## bradsbrew (23/10/12)

Yob said:


> View attachment 57986
> 
> 
> me either



Geez they can be hard to read at the best of times.


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

I knew my hydrometer always ended up facing the wrong way. Now I know why. Cheers, Yob!


----------



## Malted (24/10/12)

Double Bummer.




Maybe the digital probe will be easier to read than the regular hydrometer you guys have been discussing?

Must be a big HLT huh?


----------



## bum (24/10/12)

It's always digits and bums with you, innit?


----------



## Malted (24/10/12)




----------



## rotten (26/10/12)

close relative


----------



## freezkat (28/10/12)

rotten said:


> close relative


nifty _ischial callosities_


----------



## Jay Cee (28/10/12)

freezkat said:


> nifty _ischial callosities_



This yank really knows his monkey bums.


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/10/12)

31 Ways To Open A Beer Without A Bottle Opener  by bum


I wonder if this is one of the methods used in the book????


----------



## Aydos (28/10/12)

Haha you beat me to it! I checked this thread to see if anyone had already posted it.


----------



## marksfish (28/10/12)

31 Ways To Open A Beer Without A Bottle Opener  by bum
it was worth doing twice!


----------



## johnw (13/11/12)




----------



## punkin (15/11/12)

I win


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

How? There isn't even a joke there unless you omit even more words.


----------



## punkin (15/11/12)

I didn't omit any words. That's how it came up on the homepage menu screen. I just used the snip to capture it.


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

Read my post again. I didn't accuse you of anything (save, perhaps, hoping too hard).


----------



## punkin (15/11/12)

Sure.


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

You forgot to sign your post, Doesn'tUnderstandGeneralisedPersonalPronounsPunkin.

ActuallyAccusingYouOfSomethingNowBum.


----------



## punkin (15/11/12)

Sure, if you want to keep going, i don't know what generalised personal pronouns are. High school wasn't my thing.



> How? There isn't even a joke there unless you omit even more words



I took this to be saying i had omitted words in the first place. If that's an incorrect way of reading your statement then so be it. You can keep on feeling big about little things.





YouWinAllRoundCollectYourSherrifsBadgePunkin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/11/12)

Why don't you two just touch each others dicks already.


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

Making sense isn't a "little thing", Punkin.

The "joke" you "won" the thread with requires one (does this word work better for you?) to elect to not read a specific word. In a thread largely composed of posts hoping the presence of the word "bum" might get a laugh yours is the most egregious. Oh, is that what you meant by winning?

Besides, playing that high school card is bullshit and weak. Using the collective or generalised form of "you" is something that occurs in everyday language across all socio-economic groups. You don't get to paint me as some elitist just because you don't understand a simple phrase.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/11/12)

C'mon, more, more, faster!


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

WarmBeer said:


> C'mon, more, more, faster!


Sorry, WarmBeer. We're not _actually_ going to touch dicks.


----------



## Malted (15/11/12)

h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (15/11/12)

Malted said:


>


----------



## Malted (15/11/12)

Malted said:


> h34r:





WarmBeer said:


>



Referring to BOTH posts quoted above:


----------



## punkin (15/11/12)

bum said:


> Making sense isn't a "little thing", Punkin.
> 
> The "joke" you "won" the thread with requires one (does this word work better for you?) to elect to not read a specific word. In a thread largely composed of posts hoping the presence of the word "bum" might get a laugh yours is the most egregious. Oh, is that what you meant by winning?
> 
> Besides, playing that high school card is bullshit and weak. Using the collective or generalised form of "you" is something that occurs in everyday language across all socio-economic groups. You don't get to paint me as some elitist just because you don't understand a simple phrase.



You are a very ungracious winner. 




Malted, i took a screenshot of the main page menu, not the latest threads panel.
If you hit the aussiehomebrewer.com link and scroll down to the various submenu's you'll find that at the end of the thread title is abreiviated.
That is the screen shot i captured.




Clearly a later version but i can't go back in time to justify myself. Maybe you can look for yourself the next time bum comes in to put the boot in.

I thought it was funny. Obvoiusly i am wrong and the usual suspects are in for the kill.

I thought that the words 'please scrutinise my bum' were within the spirit of the thread. Much apologies for causing so much uproar and contention.


----------



## Malted (16/11/12)

punkin said:


> Malted, i took a screenshot of the main page menu, not the latest threads panel.
> I thought that the words 'please scrutinise my bum' were within the spirit of the thread. Much apologies for causing so much uproar and contention.



It's all good mate I wasn't teasing you. I thought it funny that Bum was being pedantic so I dodgied up one that was plain as day (that I had dodgied it up). Also the flying pig was referencing WarmBeer and ME. 

IHaveNoIdeaWhatGeneralisedPersonalPronounsAreEitherMalted


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/11/12)

Not actually a "bum screen shot" but made me giggle none the less.


----------



## Malted (29/11/12)

Baked beans, boiled eggs etc usually prime my bum.


----------



## yum beer (7/12/12)

I've waited a while for something;



All LatestThreads:

 What Are YouDrinking Tomorrow? by bum


----------



## yum beer (7/12/12)

How the fig do I take a screenshot....


----------



## sponge (8/12/12)

yum beer said:


> How the fig do I take a screenshot....



Stare and yell really loudly...

But on a more serious note, I used the old Alt + PrintScreen and throw it into paint to crop.


----------



## bignath (17/12/12)

Just noticed this....





apparently, it's quite an accurate method.


----------



## bignath (17/12/12)

Jesus, two in a row!

Sounds both dangerous and kinky all at the same time...




surely there's a safer way to do it?


----------



## bum (17/12/12)

It's the same joke.

They're nearly all the same joke.

Guys, just post 'em if they're funny.


----------



## sponge (21/12/12)




----------



## Malted (21/12/12)

sponge said:


> View attachment 59478



Poo glue?


----------



## sponge (21/12/12)

Clench really hard.

Would really do some toning at the same time. Might give it a go over summer so I can wear my budgie smuglers with pride. 

It'll be like seeing the hoff again..


----------



## Ivan Other One (27/12/12)

Blending Beers Together?  by bum


Sure hope the bowl was well sanitised,,,


----------



## alawishus (28/12/12)

Says it all


----------



## Ivan Other One (16/1/13)

_Not a Bum Screen shot, but thougtht it was worthy of a mention_


_Smoking Meat..._

_Cocko Today, 07:48 PM_


For gods sake man, slow down and use some lube.


----------



## Cocko (16/1/13)

HAHA!

Chappo will send you a 6 pack!





Or:

View attachment 59995


----------



## kalbarluke (3/2/13)

Oh dear....not for me thanks.


----------



## InCider (3/2/13)

Crack addict!


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/2/13)

Hooking up a Soda Stream machine to a 6kg C02 bottle.

By bum
Would rather Co2 than Methane.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

I think it qualifies


----------

